# Twin peaks returns



## straymond (Jan 9, 2014)

Goosebumps. Seriously.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shooting-new-footage-beloved-cult-series.html


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jan 9, 2014)

whaaaaaaaattt???!!! thats freaking awesome!!!


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll have A DAMN FINE COFFEE!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 9, 2014)

Excellent!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome indeed, but where's the X-Files conclusion? And what does a period face mean?  



> 'HOT Caucasian girl, BRUNETTE OR REDHEADS ONLY, to play waitress. Age 18-27. MUST have an amazing body. Busty, *very period looking face.* Please submit two current color photos (one body shot, one face shot),
> 
> Read more: David Lynch returns to Twin Peaks as director begins shooting new footage | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh yes oh yes oh yes oh yes


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Awesome indeed, but where's the X-Files conclusion? And what does a period face mean?



Look like you're from the 90's I guess?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Look like you're from the 90's I guess?


1996  Back then X-Files scared the S**T out of me. I just started watching Twin Peaks on Netflix about a month ago.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 9, 2014)

Never watched Twin Peaks, but I'm aware of it because Swallow the Sun.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 9, 2014)

David Lynch FTW


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 31, 2014)

straymond said:


> Goosebumps. Seriously.
> 
> David Lynch returns to Twin Peaks as director begins shooting new footage | Mail Online



From the article: 



> For those still craving 'A damn fine coffee and a piece of cherry pie' from the Double R Diner, David Lynch has a surprise in store... and *it has taken a mere 25 years* to come to fruition.




From the final episode:





 David Lynch


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 2, 2014)

I freaking love Twin Peaks! That's some seriously awesome news!


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 2, 2014)

This. Is. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Pweaks (Feb 2, 2014)

Well played Mr. Lynch, well played. I'm so stoked for this.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 4, 2014)

How about a new Murder, She Wrote and Matlock?


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Burns' suit, Burns' suit!


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumor denied , least we have the Blu-Ray to look forward to...


----------



## Somnium (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I had heard Mr. Lynch himself shot down any rumors of this being true.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 7, 2014)

Fark. I was so curious if David Duchovney still looked good in drag


----------

